# Should I bother with RVU?



## Arin (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out if I should use RVU or just simply continue using receiver boxes like the HR44.

*Main Considerations:*

Speed - If RVU guide speed & DVR interaction is slower, I don't really want it.
Quality - If RVU quality is worse, I don't really want it.
Cost
*Setup:*

Main TV - Has RVU
Secondary TV - Doesn't have RVU
*Does it make any sense for me to use RVU? Should I:*

Install Genie HR44 on secondary TV and use RVU on main TV?
Install Genie HR44 on main RVU compatible TV and install Genie Mini on secondary TV?
Install Genie HR44 on both TVs?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

You can't install HR44 on both TVs. You can have one and only one Genie.

Whether you use an RVU TV, a mini, or a small box with tuner like the H25, its $6/month.
With RVU TV you can connect/disco at will with no box to send back.
With RVU TV, you have no extra box.

On the other hand, I am a fan of having a Genie and an H25. Here's why.
If all you have is the Genie and mini or RVU TVs and the Genie fails, there's no TV in the house.
An H25 has a tuner and you have a backup box that is independent of the other.

Some will say the Quickplay feature is missing without a mini or RVU TV but to me, that's less important than having TV is the Genie fails.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Speed: RVU isn't as good as a receiver.
Quality: the same as a receiver.
Cost: the same monthly fee.

Currently you can't have two Genies on one account.


----------



## Arin (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, in that case it sounds like this is my best bet:

Use the new Genie box on the main TV. 

Use my old HR24 on the secondary TV. 

Any point in trying to get DirecTV to upgrade the HR24 to the 25?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

One other option to consider is a Genie and another DVR (an HR24). I have one client at a very seldom used TV. No RVU at all.

Ah, you posted while I was writing. Absolutely keep the HR24. If you schedule a recording at the HR24, it will record on the HR24 but you can watch it from the Genie, and the HR24 can watch anything recorded on the Genie.

The H25 is a receiver only, not a DVR.


----------



## Arin (Aug 31, 2014)

Ah, makes sense. Well, I guess that's the route I'll go and I'm definitely sticking with this forum. I'm surprised how fast responses were, especially to a noob like me. Thank you so much!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

My biggest “gripe” with RVU TVs is that DirecTV® does not control the software upgrade process. So RVU TVs can be much outdated (FW wise) then DirecTV® own RVU clients.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Arin said:


> I'm surprised how fast responses were,


Faster than RVU !rolling


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Arin said:


> Well, in that case it sounds like this is my best bet:
> 
> Use the new Genie box on the main TV.
> 
> ...


Having the HR24 already is new info so in that case, keep it. Forget the H25.

Two DVR's are better than 1


----------

